# Madone 5.5



## Aitchy (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got my new Madone 5.5 pro and have had a few runs on it and can only say WOW!
I have put on my existing XXX-Lite wheelset which came off my Campagnonlo equipped Lemond so it has a 10 speed Campag cassette which works perfect with the Force group setup :thumbsup:


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Pics please!!!! I am torn between a 5.5 pro and a Tarmac SL S works. How are the stock wheels on the 5.5 pro? Other immediate likes and dislikes???


----------



## Aitchy (Mar 11, 2008)

heavydutytrek said:


> Pics please!!!! I am torn between a 5.5 pro and a Tarmac SL S works. How are the stock wheels on the 5.5 pro? Other immediate likes and dislikes???


The stock wheels are good but as I had my XXX-lite wheelset from my Lemond these went on and made a fantastic bike brilliant. The only thing I would say I have any issue with is the square shape of the Sram hoods although I think it is that they are different and with more riding it will pass.
As a whole package this bike is a winner, the more riding I get on this the faster I go and especially on the twisties.


----------

